# Word for the day  derp



## Josiah (Jun 9, 2015)

“Derp” is a term borrowed from the cartoon “South Park” that has achieved wide currency because it’s useful shorthand for an all-too-obvious feature of the modern intellectual landscape: people who keep saying the same thing no matter how much evidence accumulates that it’s completely wrong.

I suggest you read this Krugman column to see any number of contemporary examples of this phenomenon 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/08/o...-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Excellent choice Josiah. 

A similar phenomenon is the zombie email that keeps resurrecting even though it has been slain over and over by facts.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2015)

I've seen "derp" or "derpy" used to mean dopey or goofy.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the article clarifying this term.

derpitude....I love that term, will use it when needed.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 30, 2015)

Never come across this word before ( and don't watch South Park) I shall try it out on the younger generation.


----------

